# Hoya 4x4 cross edge pairing (learning notes)



## SlowerCuber (Jun 6, 2021)

Hello there! I like Hoya in 4x4, and sometimes I feel cross pairing can be tricky -- similar to F2L, we can do the cross edge pairing intuitively, but for some cases there are just better ways to handle. Therefore, for my own learning, I summarized an algo sheet that tries to include all cases and the algorithms to pair up:









4x4 Hoya cross edge pairing (ver 0.9)


README This is a learning note of HOYA 4x4. It's not a "correct answer" sheet -- actually this can contain lots of flaws and mistakes. Yet hopefully I can update them actively when I spot ones Yet, hopefully I can update them actively if I ever become more knowledgeable. "Basic EO" It is just ...




docs.google.com




http://bit.ly/hoyacross (you can append a plus sign "+" to see if the link is legit btw)

I'm not totally satisfied with my sheet at this moment, but I hope to release it early and look for your feedback. Some that I think I should improve
* Optimal algorithms: there are cases where I'm not sure whether they are optimal. Maybe worse, some that I think optimal can be false.
* Ordering: the cases are not listed in easy-to-hard ordering. And they are not listed with connections (e.g. some cases are reduced from others)

This sheet is similar to the "infamous 41 F2L algo", which assumes all the other 3 slots are solved for the sake of simplicity.

Your feedback and comments are welcome. It seems not many people discuss Hoya today -- I don't know if this is because it's a mature method already or simply everyone is using Yau now...


----------

